# Vector Marketing



## gnatsum (Apr 10, 2005)

Hello, 

This is some company that got me a job interview in one hour today.

i spoke to someone about it and she said they are a very shifty organisation.

does anyone know anything about them?

www.workforstudents.com

check it out...


----------



## _Outcast_ (Oct 17, 2003)

This outfit sounds dodgy at best.

It reeks of MLM or telemarting or maybe even both. I'd steer clear my self but seeing as how you're likely already attending the interview you're probably in a better position to judge than I am.

So tell us what happened at the interview.

Jerry


----------



## Cliffy (Apr 18, 2005)

Vector Marketing are the guys that sell Cutco Knives.

I think that is all they do. They make you buy all the knife sets upfront and they are expensive. It is then up to you to sell them.

A quick search gives a good hint on what to do.


----------



## CN (Sep 3, 2004)

*Sniff Sniff* I smell a pyramid scam.

Never join anything where you have to "pay upfront" to work for them. Too easy to lose money. Just find a nice retail job (sure, people yell at you and are completely unreasonable, but at least at the end of the day, you've made minimum wage ). It may be difficult to find much now though, because most of the "good" (yeah right) jobs are filled very early.


----------



## gnatsum (Apr 10, 2005)

So i did a little recon of my own.

(i love splinter cell 3, just got it last week)

Here's the directions i received from the vector rep.

exit finch station, walk north, past the blue building(no name, it's actually bel air) then at the white building at 5799 yonge, turn right, it's the small brown building behind the wihte one, second floor suite 104.


anyway i pulled in the parking lot. and there was a high school acquaintance! my sisters friend.


"hey you know this company called Vector"

"yea i just had an interview with them..."


conversation went on...

anyway my friend even thinks it's a bit weird, but he's not thinking along the lines of fraud.


well for sure i will not take part in this.

but should i go for the interview or not? i wouldn't mind going to see what they do, and then report them to consumer affairs of ontario. 

but i must say thanks A LOT everyone, especially Cliffy! i'm still reading all those scams you brought up!!!


after talking to my friend i was 51% go for the interview, and 49% it's a scam.


now i'm 100% it's a SCAM.


SO STUDENTS.


any ad in the news paper that almost says your situation is too good to be true.


"student" "summer work" "flexible hours" "non commision" "non door-to-door"

and even the website address is weird. www.workforstudents.com

we are innocent money desperate targets for them!


----------



## gnatsum (Apr 10, 2005)

round and round the toilet goes my powerbook for school dream...


----------

